# A better choice than Lings in Aruba?



## gretel (Apr 5, 2008)

I just spent $350 for groceries at Ling and Sons in Aruba and that included one package of meat!  I wouldn't complain except that the store personnel are so rude!  

We were walking down the wine aisle and apparently one of the bottles on the bottom shelf was sticking out as our cart clipped it.  It fell and broke.  The woman that works there came walking over shaking her head and mad.  My husband found a wet floor caution sign and put it around the spill so no one would get hurt (she was too busy being annoyed to actually do anything).  I apologized and explained what happened.  She pointed to my son and said he did it.  Yes, he was pushing the cart but he was right next to me not fooling around or doing anything that an adult couldn't have done.  He felt bad enough! 

She walked away and so did I.  Then, two aisles down as we were shopping, a security guard approached us and said my son broke the wine.  Again, I explained what happened and said it really was an accident, with the bottle sticking out off of the shelf (obviously, why that one bottle and not the whole shelf!).  The security guard walked away (no one at this point had any response whatsoever).

To be honest, it was a cheap bottle of non-alcohol wine.  I would have gladly offered to pay for it from the start (even though it really was both of our faults- their shelves and my inattentiveness) had they simply handled it professionally. It was no big deal until they made it one!

Want to know what they did?  As I was checking out, they charged the price of the wine in the middle of my order without saying anything to me! As I was leaving I saw the charge!  Not only were they nasty but they were also dishonest!

I didn't bother saying anything.  It wasn't worth my losing more of my precious vacation time.  However, that is definitely the last time I shop in their store.  They are completely opposite everyone else's attitude in Aruba.  What a shame!

I know there is another supermarket.  Can anyone tell me where it is?


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 5, 2008)

Right down in front of LIng on the inner road is Certified and Kong Hing.  They are not as new as Ling but I like some of their breads better so DH shops at all 3    Sorry for your trouble at Ling.  DH has never complained and I was only in there once last trip.  I grocery shop here at home so DH does it in Aruba.  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Ling's is HUGELY expensive and I agree....the people are rude. 

I shop at Certified mostly. Granted, it's not as fancy, but the prices are MUCH better and if you pay cash and have the Aruba Plus card, you get an additional 5% off. 

Hong King (I know that's not right, but it's close enough :annoyed: ) is also cheaper than Ling's and nicer than Certified so we do pick up some items there, especially baked goods items.

These other two markets are right down the road from Ling's.


----------



## gretel (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info!  I'm going to wander around today.  

I am amazed at the size of the waves here at Costa Linda.  I have to find boogie boards for my kids!


----------



## ownsmany (Apr 6, 2008)

*unbelievable*

I was there once - and they were also rude to us.  They keep following me around (like we were going to steal something).  I couldn't believe it.

We don't exactly look like the type that would steal.  (I know there is no specific look), but a Mom with 2 young children dressed decently is not who I'd think is the "most likely" to be stealing from them.

Oh well.


----------



## gretel (Apr 6, 2008)

I think they have a problem with kids!  Security were watching us too (and my kids were right next to me behaving well).  I guess the wine breaking was a perfect excuse for them to blame a kid.  

I've never seen anyone post anything negatively about them (except for the prices) on the Aruba BBS.  I wonder how many others have had bad experiences and just didn't post them?  Do they treat all people rudely or just certain nationalities?  I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## jadejar (Apr 6, 2008)

Although Kong Hing is an older store, I think the prices are better.  A couple of weeks ago my husband locked our only set of car keys in the car outside Kong Hing.  Their employees were wonderfully helpful as I tried to make a  phone call to the car rental company.  I asked one of the baggers what type of coin I needed to use the pay phone.  He offered to just give me the coin.  The cashier was helping me find the phone number.  This was when the store was very busy and they were having problems running credit cards through.  They still took the time to help me out.


----------

